# B14 cooling system...



## karnismo (Apr 2, 2004)

hi all...

pls forgive me if im not in the right group...

ok this is my problem and need anyone who had an exprience about cooling system..

my car having problem with the coolant in the coolant tank....every week i need to re-fill the coolant. Nowdays i just filled it with water. This is what i have done to my car....
checked radiator for leaked/blockage.....no leak and flushing done.
radiator cap.....replaced
thermostat...working properly
water pump....working properly
Fan....working properly.

Sometimes...the idle speed behave strangely. Please help me...thank you


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

karnismo said:


> hi all...
> 
> pls forgive me if im not in the right group...
> 
> ...


Do you have any srange colored smoke coming out of your exhaust? If it isn't a visible external leak, there's a very good chance that it's getting burned off. Which is very bad.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

are the hoses and clamps all good? when i replaced my altenator, one of the hoses i had disconnected was leaking real bad and i saw it smoking off through my hoodscoop. clamp just needed readjustment and its fine now.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if the coolant is not leaking to the ground, it's most likely being burned. also check your oil condition, make sure it's not milky colored-well that's the worst it could happen. i'd pressurize the cooling system and see if it holds the applied pressure, and if it doesn't, i'd look for the leak and listen for any hissing noises.


----------



## karnismo (Apr 2, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> if the coolant is not leaking to the ground, it's most likely being burned. also check your oil condition, make sure it's not milky colored-well that's the worst it could happen. i'd pressurize the cooling system and see if it holds the applied pressure, and if it doesn't, i'd look for the leak and listen for any hissing noises.


Thanks guys...

i`m also thinking about pressurize my cooling system...but i`m still looking for the rite shop to do it...i cant find any leak on the engine...but the hissing and metal 'clunchy' sound is there..somewhere around the belt assembly...

p/s: whenever i open my radiator cap...i saw a lots of corrosion bubble inside the water...with light brown color..is this what u all said...burn gasket head???


----------



## karnismo (Apr 2, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> if the coolant is not leaking to the ground, it's most likely being burned. also check your oil condition, make sure it's not milky colored-well that's the worst it could happen. i'd pressurize the cooling system and see if it holds the applied pressure, and if it doesn't, i'd look for the leak and listen for any hissing noises.


Thanks..

Is there a way to know if the coolant being burn inside??? well...i checked the oil...it seems ok no milky colour


----------



## karnismo (Apr 2, 2004)

guys,

Is it true that the cooling system flow thru your fuel injection system...i think this is why my idle speed goes crazy sometime...

what do u think??


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

karnismo said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Is there a way to know if the coolant being burn inside??? well...i checked the oil...it seems ok no milky colour


Check your head gasket before anything else (before you do much more driving). If it's just that a piece of it's blown and there's no damage to anything else, it's a cheap $30 fix (cost for head gasket and valve cover gasket from Everything Nissan or Courtesy Nissan).


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

there's this special tool and fluid that my shop foreman uses to see if combustion gasses seep into the cooling system for a leaking head gasket. i'm gonna check on where he got that set.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just test the coolant, the combustion gases will change the composition of the coolant.


----------



## karnismo (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> just test the coolant, the combustion gases will change the composition of the coolant.


hey guys,

:thumbup: Thanks for the tips and advice. U`ll know what i found about my problem.

I found there is a small burnt on my head gasket. The obvious simptoms was brownish deposit in the radiator. It`s brown and milky.

Thanks again. Hope can buy u`ll a drinks. Bottom ups. :cheers:


----------



## indylover968 (Jul 24, 2005)

*1998 Nissan Sentra 1.6L*

Does anyone know the part number for the passenger side fan and fan motor?
I have a 98 sentra 1.6L automatic with Air.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Check the coolent in you tank 1st, see rather it has oil or not....if oil found, check the gasket.


----------



## teckybantan (Mar 7, 2016)

Good day all i own a 98 Nissan sunny b14 i was wondering where could i get or order a b14 cooling system overhauling kit??, 
the car is in good working condition but my hoses seem to be dry rot so they keep leaking one by one so i just want to change all of them. could anyone help me out please??


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

teckybantan said:


> Good day all i own a 98 Nissan sunny b14 i was wondering where could i get or order a b14 cooling system overhauling kit??,
> the car is in good working condition but my hoses seem to be dry rot so they keep leaking one by one so i just want to change all of them. could anyone help me out please??


Cooling system overhaul kit?

Never heard of it.

What would be included in such a thing?


----------



## teckybantan (Mar 7, 2016)

in the country where i live it is hard to find parts for my car especially hoses, and because some of these hoses need to have a certain shape an length its been quite difficult to find replacement so i decided to join this forum to see if i could get sum help cause searching on eBay an amazon aint helping. so any advice you can give me.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

teckybantan said:


> in the country where i live


...which is about narrowed down to about 24.6 million square miles of land.



> it is hard to find parts for my car especially hoses, and because some of these hoses need to have a certain shape an length its been quite difficult to find replacement so i decided to join this forum to see if i could get sum help cause searching on eBay an amazon aint helping. so any advice you can give me.


Any reputable parts store 'should' be able to easily pull that info up and get you what's needed.


----------

